# summer weight gain



## girlscandance (Jul 12, 2009)

My boyfriend and I have started a very cutesy blog about my life happenings. This includes my gain and eating habits, as well and things like, music play lists and day dreams.

Maybe you guys would like to check it out? I'll post a few pics for you to see, first.

www.presentinglouloutte.com

love,
lou

<3


----------



## girlscandance (Jul 12, 2009)

Whoops, I definitely did not post the right link and missed the edit period. 

www.presentinglouloutte.blogspot.com

Thanks Tracii.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 12, 2009)

NP.Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 12, 2009)

AWWW love isn't it grand?
Pinch one up for me sometime.


----------



## Mies (Jul 13, 2009)

I was once a young man. It was wonderful, but being older has many merits too. Seeing young people enjoying their youth and being reminded of your own is one of them.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 13, 2009)

Your blog is chubbadorable. ^_^


----------



## mediaboy (Jul 15, 2009)

I will book mark this, ok?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 16, 2009)

Awww...what a cute blog!

Yes, I plan to read more.:happy:


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## cookie189 (Jul 17, 2009)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Awww...what a cute blog!
> 
> Yes, I plan to read more.:happy:



me too :eat1: =].


----------



## sballo939 (Jul 18, 2009)

woooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are fantastic!!!!!! fabulous shapes 
eat more and more :eat1:


----------



## girlscandance (Jul 20, 2009)

thank you thank you.

of course you can bookmark it! i'd like it very much if you did. i'd also love it if you guys commented, told me what you think and what you like about the blog.

thanks for your support and encouragement

lou


----------



## Jigen (Jul 20, 2009)

If you need tips for new fattening recipes, I'm in. Here are some dishes. Have fun, and keep up with your weight gain. Keep in touch. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59278


----------



## girlscandance (Jul 20, 2009)

Hah, thanks Jigen, but I'm a vegetarian. I'd love to hear everyone's vegetarian/vegan recipes, though.


----------



## Jigen (Jul 21, 2009)

girlscandance said:


> Hah, thanks Jigen, but I'm a vegetarian. I'd love to hear everyone's vegetarian/vegan recipes, though.



Gain weight with vegan kitchen is very hard. The most fattening dishes have animal fats, like lard and butter. Oil is less fattening. If you like pasta, we have several recipes of first dishes without any meat, which I have already posted. One thing I can add, and I like very much, is the Greek Moussaka. Totally vegetarian, and pretty caloric. If you are vegan, then I will be able to post just pies and cakes. What do you think?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 21, 2009)

girlscandance said:


> Whoops, I definitely did not post the right link and missed the edit period.
> 
> www.presentinglouloutte.blogspot.com
> 
> Thanks Tracii.


your blog totally makes me wanna listen to Camera Obscura for some reason.


----------

